# missing brlpdwrapperMFC210C

## thecooptoo

im trying to get a Brother printer/scanner working 

Ive been through the instructions on the Brother website and the forums thread and installed 

MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm and cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm

a job gets sent tto the queue but just stays there 'pending' 

i get this in /vsr/log/cups/error_log

```
I [28/Nov/2008:20:39:38 +0000] [Job 103] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 17156)

E [28/Nov/2008:20:39:38 +0000] Unable to execute /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC210C: No such file or directory

E [28/Nov/2008:20:39:38 +0000] [Job 103] Unable to start filter "brlpdwrapperMFC210C" - No such file or directory.

```

I  dont have a brlpdwrapperMFC210C on my system !

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi thecooptoo,

have a look at the following thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422995-start-50.html

hope it helps you (some manual work from your side needed but it should work out fine)

----------

## thecooptoo

i read that - the problem seems to be that the relevant file isnt on my system !

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *thecooptoo wrote:*   

> i read that - the problem seems to be that the relevant file isnt on my system !

 

are you sure ?   :Shocked: 

BUT it can be found in /usr/lib/cups/filter/, correct ?

----------

## thecooptoo

```
skippy paul # ls -la /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

total 928

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 Nov 12 19:13 .

drwxr-xr-x 9 root root   4096 Jun 28  2007 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   9484 Jul  6 17:20 commandtocanon

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   9492 Jul  6 17:20 commandtoepson

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   5404 Nov 12 19:13 gziptoany

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  43028 Nov 12 19:13 hpgltops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  30220 Nov 12 19:13 imagetops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  56180 Nov 12 19:13 imagetoraster

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  10412 Nov 12 19:13 pdftops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  46604 Nov 12 19:13 pstops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1914 Jul  6 16:46 pstopxl

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1882 Jul  6 16:46 pstoraster

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13 Nov 12 19:13 rastertodymo -> rastertolabel

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  17756 Nov 12 19:13 rastertoepson

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 595932 Jul  6 17:20 rastertogutenprint.5.1

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  13648 Nov 12 19:13 rastertohp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  17828 Nov 12 19:13 rastertolabel

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  40088 Nov 12 19:13 texttops

skippy paul # ls /usr/lib/cups/

ls: cannot access /usr/lib/cups/: No such file or directory

skippy paul #

```

```

and when i try to (re)install the stuff from Brother 

skippy paul # rpm -ivh --nodeps cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm

error: open of cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm failed: No such file or directory

skippy paul # rpm -ivh --nodeps /usr/local/cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm

Preparing...                ########################################### [100%]

        package cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1 is already installed

skippy paul # rpm -ivh --nodeps /usr/local/MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm

Preparing...                ########################################### [100%]

        package MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1 is already installed

skippy paul #

                     
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ok - what do you REALLY want ?   :Wink: 

keep on trying to get it running via rpm or following the instructions I give in my howto which in 97% or 99% of the cases work ?

please convert the rpm-package to a tar.gz one and manually copy over the files then none of those should be missing   :Idea: 

the problems you mention (afaik long time ago) were the same I had, so give those manual instruction a try

it isn't too hard after that to remove those files manually (you virtually have a list of them in my post after all) ...

----------

## thecooptoo

im trying to get my gentoo box access to this as network printer 

getting Cups to find it works  , and prompts me for the relevant drivers 

A print job just sits there. 

```
skippy lpd # ping -c4 192.168.0.198

PING 192.168.0.198 (192.168.0.198) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.198: icmp_seq=1 ttl=60 time=9.24 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.198: icmp_seq=2 ttl=60 time=11.8 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.198: icmp_seq=3 ttl=60 time=11.8 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.198: icmp_seq=4 ttl=60 time=12.8 ms

skippy lpd # nmap -sS 192.168.0.198

Starting Nmap 4.76 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2008-12-19 15:56 GMT

Interesting ports on TRIBBLE.home.nw (192.168.0.198):

Not shown: 996 closed ports

PORT     STATE SERVICE

21/tcp   open  ftp

23/tcp   open  telnet

515/tcp  open  printer

9100/tcp open  jetdirect

MAC Address: 00:16:CF:01:DF:19 (Hon Hai Precision Ind. Co.)

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 77.53 seconds

skippy lpd #                                                              

```

after untaring cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1.i386.tar.gz and MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.tar.gz

```

skippy lpd # ls -laR /usr/local/Brother/

/usr/local/Brother/:

total 24

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 Oct  2  2007 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 Dec 19 15:41 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Jul  5  2007 cupswrapper

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Oct  2  2007 inf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Oct  2  2007 lpd

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Jul  5  2007 sane

/usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper:

total 112

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 Jul  5  2007 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root   4096 Oct  2  2007 ..

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 101677 Feb  2  2005 cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0

/usr/local/Brother/inf:

total 648

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 Oct  2  2007 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root   4096 Oct  2  2007 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1289 Apr 20  2005 brMFC210Cfunc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    317 Apr 20  2005 brMFC210Crc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    148 Apr 20  2005 brPrintListij2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 127728 Apr 20  2005 brio04aa.bcm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 220536 Apr 20  2005 brio04ab.bcm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 127728 Apr 20  2005 brio04ac.bcm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 132440 Apr 20  2005 brio04ad.bcm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    492 Apr 20  2005 paperinfij2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1620 Apr 20  2005 setupPrintcapij

/usr/local/Brother/lpd:

total 44

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Oct  2  2007 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 Oct  2  2007 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1954 Apr 20  2005 filterMFC210C

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1884 Apr 20  2005 psconvertij2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 24656 Apr 20  2005 rastertobrij2

/usr/local/Brother/sane:

total 44

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 Jul  5  2007 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 Oct  2  2007 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1536 Feb  1  2007 Brsane2.ini

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 Jul  5  2007 GrayCmData

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18796 Feb  1  2007 brsaneconfig2

-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root    74 Feb 15  2008 brsanenetdevice2.cfg

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   581 Feb  1  2007 setupSaneScan2

/usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData:

total 16

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Jul  5  2007 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jul  5  2007 ..

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jul  5  2007 AL

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jul  5  2007 ALL

/usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/AL:

total 28

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Jul  5  2007 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 Jul  5  2007 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14940 Feb  1  2007 brmsl09f.cm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    48 Feb  1  2007 vssver.scc

/usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/ALL:

total 28

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Jul  5  2007 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 Jul  5  2007 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14940 Feb  1  2007 brmsl08f.cm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    48 Feb  1  2007 vssver.scc

skippy lpd #                 

                              
```

```

skippy local # cat /etc/cups/printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.3.8

# Written by cupsd on 2008-12-19 15:52

<Printer Brother_MFC-640CW_192.168.0.198>

Info Brother MFC-640CW

Location Local Printer

DeviceURI socket://192.168.0.198

State Stopped

StateMessage Filter "brlpdwrapperMFC210C" for printer "Brother_MFC-640CW_192.168.0.198" not available: No such file or directory

StateTime 1229701970

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ok, thecooptoo 

I got your problem   :Idea: 

Brother seemingly (intentionally ?) renamed their brlpdwrapper to cupswrapper even though the rpm-file had this name like forever

you now have 2 options:

1) either you look through the files and see which has references to brlpdwrapperMFC210C-1.0.0 and correct those to cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0

2) or you try to rename cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0 to brlpdwrapperMFC210C-1.0.0 and see whether that fixes it

if both don't work you need to get in touch with Brother since it's them who screwed it up   :Rolling Eyes: 

Seasons greetings   :Smile: 

----------

## thecooptoo

just renaming it doesnt  fix the problem. 

whats the path that it looks in ?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *thecooptoo wrote:*   

> just renaming it doesnt  fix the problem. 
> 
> whats the path that it looks in ?

 

thecooptoo, copy over cupswrapperMFC210C to /usr/libexec/cups/filter/ and /usr/lib/cups/filter/

and create a copy of it named brlpdwrapperMFC210C in both /usr/libexec/cups/filter/ and /usr/lib/cups/filter/

so as a result you're having 4 (2 different) files in 2 different directories   :Idea: 

I haven't looked at the content of those files, just open them with vim, gvim, gedit, kate, ... at look for references of brlpdwrapperMFC210C or similar and see if it makes

sense to rename them to get it working that way

----------

## thecooptoo

```
skippy cupswrapper # ls -la /usr/libexec/cups/filter/ | grep MFC

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     55 Dec 19 19:56 brlpdwrapperMFC210C-1.0.0 -> /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     55 Dec 19 19:55 cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0 -> /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0

skippy cupswrapper #      

skippy cupswrapper # ls -la /usr/lib/cups/filter/ | grep MFC

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   55 Dec 19 19:57 brlpdwrapperMFC210C-1.0.0 -> /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0

skippy cupswrapper #          

```

```
skippy cupswrapper # cat /etc/cups/printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.3.8

# Written by cupsd on 2008-12-19 20:06

<Printer Brother_MFC-640CW_192.168.0.198>

Info Brother MFC-640CW

Location Local Printer

DeviceURI socket://192.168.0.198

State Stopped

StateMessage Filter "brlpdwrapperMFC210C" for printer "Brother_MFC-640CW_192.168.0.198" not available: No such file or directory

StateTime 1229717169

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

and the printer log 

```
D [19/Dec/2008:20:16:47 +0000] [Job 120] Connected to 192.168.0.198:9100 (IPv4)...

D [19/Dec/2008:20:16:47 +0000] [Job 120] backendRunLoop(print_fd=0, device_fd=5, use_bc=1, side_cb=0x8048f30)

D [19/Dec/2008:20:16:52 +0000] PID 5318 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket) exited with no errors.

D [19/Dec/2008:20:16:52 +0000] [Job 120] File 0 is complete.

E [19/Dec/2008:20:16:52 +0000] [Job 120] Job stopped due to filter errors.

D [19/Dec/2008:20:16:52 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Dec/2008:20:16:52 +0000] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [19/Dec/2008:20:16:53 +0000] [Job 120] Unloading...

```

and when i start the printer int he cups interface 

 *Quote:*   

> "Brother_MFC-640CW_192.168.0.198 "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC210C failed""
> 
> 

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

please try to get it printing / work locally first after that you can start fiddling around with the network   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> echo '*cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 brlpdwrapperMFC210C"'             >>$ppd_file_name

 

 *Quote:*   

> set  brotherlpdwrapper=/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC210C

 

this is from the cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0

clearly showing that Brother seems to have screwed up something or that file gets created during execution of the script: /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC*

you need to change those 2 lines then it should work | follow the instruction on the thread I pointed you to and try to get it print locally connected (e.g. via usb)

eventually follow the instruction Brother http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/instruction_prn3.html http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/instruction_prn1a.html  provides and

complete  / fill in the missing information my howto might be lacking

if it works you're on your own - I haven't set mine up yet to print via network ... since I don't need it

then hopefully someone else can lend you a helping hand

if you're posting on that thread I believe the others subscribed to that one will get noticed & help you

----------

